# ReyLight Krystal Mokume with etching.



## hbk_rey (Dec 28, 2019)

Video here: 
https://flic.kr/p/2i6erxJ



Krystal Mokume etching by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## scintillator (Dec 28, 2019)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Zandar (Jan 4, 2020)

Really, really nice! One day, I hopefully, will order a light from you.


----------



## justanotherguy (Jan 19, 2020)

was this a one off??


----------



## kevinm (May 2, 2020)

Rey, I was thinking of doing this to my mokume LAN. Would you talk me through the process?


----------

